# Big Al's Replacement Policy?



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey there-

Has anyone ordered from Big Al's and had a shipment come damaged? I just received my order of a 500ml bottle of Tropica Plant Nutrition liquid and it came open during shipment and spilled everywhere 

This stuff is really expensive and I'm really hoping they'll replace it for me. 

Has anyone had experience with their customer service?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, call them, tell them it blew open and it's everywhere, and they'll send you a new bottle right away.

Or well, that's what happened when my fish food container blew open during shipment.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

got a half a bottle of excel that way an still no response from the company:icon_evil
move on and while i love em i hate em. its like if you get bad service from the beer store. you can yell all you want but your just going to be there tomorrow:icon_cry:


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Saraja87 said:


> Hey there-
> 
> Has anyone ordered from Big Al's and had a shipment come damaged? I just received my order of a 500ml bottle of Tropica Plant Nutrition liquid and it came open during shipment and spilled everywhere
> 
> ...


I had them ship me a light fixture. Arrived with two broken bulbs.

Called them, they shipped two new bulbs. One arrived broken.

Called them, they shipped another bulb. Finally unbroken.

Didn't like the color: ordered another bulb. Arrived intact.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

big als will replace any damaged items.. they're just a bit slower and not as easy to deal with as fosterandsmith. FandS is first class service. but you pay for that in their prices.. which are usually a bit more than al's


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I sent them an email since I missed their phones by 15 min so hopefully I'll have a reply by tomorrow.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Big Als has promply reshipped any damaged merchandise w/o any hassle when I called.

Drs F & S: Agree A+++ service! When my $300 light fixture came w/ broken bulbs they sent me a whole new fixture - by airfreight, too, I originally paid for ground service. I requested extra packing on the second unit - that's how it came.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ashappar said:


> they replaced a bottle of excel that busted open for me once. In general big Al's is like the walmart of online aquarium retailers. Not terrible, easy enough to deal with but there are places with better selection and service.
> 
> I've got a 5liter bottle of TMG en route from them now. Fingers crossed it doesn't bust open.


There you go again. Always tempting me with that TMG!


----------



## Squid Row (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a 2liter bottle of excel leak out. Called them and had a new bottle on my door step 2 days later.

I have had nothing but good experience with Big Als


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeaaaaaa! KIWI! Strawberry is still probably better though, but Kiwi is definitely worth a try.

Yikes. $62 for 5 gallons of TMG?

What's the dosing schedule for TMG? I've only ever used CSM+B, as you know. 

And if I buy TMG, do I get some stems of Ludiwia var. 'Cub' from you to test too?!


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

They will replace it for me! I just hope this bottle comes in one piece.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ashappar said:


> I'll raok you a couple stems of L.cuba that are not colorful but healthy if you want something to experiment with.
> 
> some other plants that are great to play with to see the effect of trace dosing changes are
> 
> ...



5L? Oh man. =/

Might still pick up a smaller bottle though. 

HI-CHEW.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I tossed in 8 ml that I sucked out of the empty packaging the night my busted bottle arrived and the NEXT day I swear my L. Cuba was a little pinker O_O.

I'd buy a little bitty bottle just to try it out...



epicfish said:


> 5L? Oh man. =/
> 
> Might still pick up a smaller bottle though.
> 
> HI-CHEW.


----------

